# Sony SVR-3000 TiVo lifetime - $25 (mead Colorado))



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I saw this ad for Tivos with lifetime. I didn't want to drive 35 miles each way to buy them, but thought maybe someone else up that direction could drive there and save them from the trash heap. I just talked to him and he said that is where they are going tomorrow, 6/21/2012 . His phone number is listed on the craigslist ad. 
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/ele/3057697032.html
Mead is up in Weld County in the north east corner of Colorado. Actually Mead is in the south east corner of the county, so not far from Denver. (35miles according to the web. ) I didn't ask him about shipping, but I imagine he wouldn't be interested, as he sounds very busy.

"Sony SVR-3000 TiVo lifetime - $25 (mead)
Date: 2012-06-04, 5:43PM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
2 of them both with remotes and wireless adapter "

don't contact me about them, I don't have them.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

replaytv said:


> I saw this ad for Tivos with lifetime. I didn't want to drive 35 miles each way to buy them, but thought maybe someone else up that direction could drive there and save them from the trash heap. I just talked to him and he said that is where they are going tomorrow, 6/21/2012 . His phone number is listed on the craigslist ad.
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/ele/3057697032.html
> Mead is up in Weld County in the north east corner of Colorado. Actually Mead is in the south east corner of the county, so not far from Denver. (35miles according to the web. ) I didn't ask him about shipping, but I imagine he wouldn't be interested, as he sounds very busy.
> 
> ...


That's pretty sad that they would just trash them. Need to at least take them to a thrift store.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

He was going to take them for recycle. But the thrift store does sound like a good idea.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> He was going to take them for recycle. But the thrift store does sound like a good idea.


I saw his ads earlier, he was saying one worked and one didn't or something like that and then later versions of the ad no longer mentioned that little detail.

He's probably a flake and I wouldn't count on that lifetime being gospel, either.


----------

